# Oh Chwistmas Twee!



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Nov 28, 2014)

How lovely is you's branches! Wheeeee! Hoomin put up this big sparkly Chwistmas twee this year! Is my first times seeing it! Hoomin was too lazy last Chwistmas and we only hads a baby twee. Hoomin is proud of her 500 ornaments and says maybe we can fits more...hmmm maybe she will hang some carrots from the branches

Now please, show me you's Chwistmas twees!


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Nov 28, 2014)

Dis is my favourite ornament!


----------



## bunnyman666 (Nov 28, 2014)

Trix here-

Mummers and Dumpy are soooooooo freaking lazy!!!!! Only in the last five years, they have had a tree. Your mummers' (and daddy/dumpy's?) tree looks AWESOME!!!!! 

You're a pretty bunny/pony!!!!!!


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Nov 28, 2014)

Thank you's Trixey! Does you has a stocking? Dis my stocking, do you likes it? I can't wait to see what my hoomins get me. My man hoomin comes home for Chwistmas, I'm glad!


----------



## bunnyman666 (Nov 28, 2014)

Soph, what is a stocking? Looks pretty and could sub in for my doo rag in a doo rag fight!!!!!!


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Nov 28, 2014)

A stocking is what a hoomin wears on theys hoofs. 'Cept, for Chwistmas the stocking is very bigs and it has lots of shiny and sparklies on it and the hoomins puts treats and pressies in it for us! My hoomins also has a stockings and so did my Meows. My hoomins also follows the German tradition of paper plates under the twee. You buys a fancy, special paper Chwistmas plate and theys put goodies in it.


----------



## bunnyman666 (Nov 28, 2014)

Mummers and Dumpys is Brits. Mummers said her brothers and sister would each take a sock from their Dumpy and put it on the end of their beds. Then Father Christmas would fill it with goodies. Mummers had as many siblings as I did in my litter, five sibling.

Dumpy said he spun a funny toy over eight days and had stuff under a tree. The socks never happened in Dumpy's house when he grew up. No wonder why Dumpy is so confused. Poor old man.

I will get mummers and Dumpy to give me a sock. Just hope it ain't Dumpy's sock- his feet are STINKY!!!!!


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Nov 28, 2014)

Oh neat Trix, theys had a nice tradition! We's open our pressies and gets our stockings on Chwistmas Eve. Tell Dumpy you needs a beautiful, sparkly sock, no stinky socks!


----------



## bunnyman666 (Nov 28, 2014)

Dumpy sometimes lights up that silly candle thingy and wears a very flat hat. That is FUN to beat up. Dumpy kinda gets mad when I beat it up, but then flings it like a frisbee. Now Dumpy needs toupee tape to keep it on!!!!! He!He!He!!!!!!


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Nov 28, 2014)

Oh I sees! Dumpy celebrates Hanukkah! Dats nice too! Maybe Dumpy can make yous a nice wooden dreidel Trix! We's lighting candles too, it's called the Advent wreath.


----------



## bunnyman666 (Nov 28, 2014)

Dumpy had a Christmas cellibrating Dumpy and a Channukah celebrating Mummers. Poor old man was all overs the place!!!!!

Dumpy wears that silly hat just a few times a year.


----------



## Jamie714 (Nov 28, 2014)

Do you get to eat the tree? It sounds delicious! Mommy says they don't really do Christmas here in Saudi Arabia. But Mommy says that she will still give me a present! I hope its a banana tree!


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Nov 28, 2014)

Jamie714 said:


> Do you get to eat the tree? It sounds delicious! Mommy says they don't really do Christmas here in Saudi Arabia. But Mommy says that she will still give me a present! I hope its a banana tree!



I cannots eat the twee. It looks delicious but my hoomin says it's not real. It's ar-ti-fickle? I not knows what dis means 'cept I cannot eats it.

I hope you's gets a banana tree! Sounds tasty!


----------



## pani (Nov 29, 2014)

My mama says that we are moving next week, so we do not gets a tree until then. We hads a nice one last year when I was just a tiny bun! Clemmers has not seen one before, so this year she will see her first tree!

~ Felix


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Nov 29, 2014)

Oh hai Felix, dats very good! Clemmie will be happy to see her first Chwistmas twee
I hope you don't get scared when you move. When I moved I got so scared I peed my fur! I hads to go on the big plane and I flied up in the sky!!! I hopes I never has to fly in the sky again!


----------



## bunnyman666 (Nov 29, 2014)

Dumpy bought some goaler pads that have half a Christmas tree printed on each pad so that when they are closed, it looks like a tree!!!! Dumpy says he will cover the trees up with Pad Skinz; I think he needs to leave the trees on!!!! I figure the tree is there telling everybody he plays against that he's giving them a Christmas gift by him being in goal!!!! I am certain Dumpy's nick name will be "Sieve" or Five Hole McGee or Danny (non-) Glover!!!!! Dumpy will probably be downright frightful in goal, fo shizzle!!!!!! Ha ha ha funny Dumpy!!!!!!!


----------



## bunnyman666 (Dec 3, 2014)

Dumpy's new to him goaler pads:


----------



## Apebull (Dec 4, 2014)

OH those are nice pads. We like to watch hockey too. My hoomans are always yelling go kings go. We don't have our tree yet. De little boy in di house is have a birfday party tomorrow and den we get out tree. His birfday is really on de 21st but de big mommy said dat to close to chrifmas for a party. I don't get to eat de tree either de mean mommy puts a gate all around it so I can't eat it or drink it's water. Dey say it will make me sick.


----------



## bunnyman666 (Dec 5, 2014)

Dumpy hates the Kings because they always knock the Blues out of the playoffs. I like the Kings better than them stinky Hawks. The Hawks smell like Dumpy's jock strap he he he

Dumpy puts up a fake tree. I always try to play kill the tree rug. It's very fun!!!!!


----------

